# Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum



## Schugga (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo |wavey:

 Ich melde mich zurück 

 Samstag geht's für mich in die Niederlande zum "Open Striped Bass Tournament" in Reutum (bei WILD Bijzonder Vissen).

 Ist von Euch noch jemand dabei?

 Würde mich freuen 

 Lieben Gruß!


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Moin.
Leider nicht, aber über einen Bericht würde ich mich freuen.
Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Hallo Schugga, geht es dabei um unsere Flussbarsche, die ja im englischen perch heißen, oder etwa um den striped bass, der amerikanische Felsenbarsch/Wolfsbarsch?
Ein Link zum "Preisangeln" wäre hilfreich!
Egal auf was es geht, wünsche ich ebenso viel Erfolg.

Jürgen


----------



## Schugga (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Bericht folgt dann!

 Es geht auf Streifenbarsch, Taxidermist 
 Das ist eine Veranstaltung, die über Facebook ausgeschrieben und organisiert wurde. Hier ein Link: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/413348842374866/?ti=cl
 (ich hoffe, der funktioniert)

 Für mich ist der Wettbewerb an sich eher zweitrangig - ich freu mich einfach auf einen Drill mit den Barschen


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Danke für den Link.
Leider zu weit weg.
Leider ist einer der Veranstalter Johnny Chown (= Auschluss der Teilnahme)

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir recht gute Drills.  "Daumendrück"


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1674315899248708&set=gm.413348915708192&type=3&theater


----------



## Afrob (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link.
> 
> Leider ist einer der Veranstalter Johnny Chown (= Auschluss der Teilnahme)
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit, was ist denn mit dem?

Grüße


----------



## Fr33 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Ist ne lange Story mit Johnny boy.... 

Aber mal was anderes... wenn das richtige Striper sind.. dann ist das doch sowas wie ne Forellenpuff Meisterschaft an so nem Teich ?!


----------



## Schugga (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

...und um Johnny geht's hier in dem Thema ja auch gar nicht 

 Ja, ist ein Forellenpuff in den NL: http://www.wild.nl/de/


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Streifgenbarsch ...
laut WIKI, mittleres Gewicht 1,5 Kg bis zu 12 Kg

Guten Drill und Njam Njam hinterher....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Grüßt euch,

ich bin auch dabei. An dem See bin ich ein paar Mal im Jahr. Meist mit Freunden, die ansonsten nicht angeln, weil man dort eben gut Stör und Streifenbarsch fangen kann.



Schugga schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Wettbewerb an sich eher zweitrangig - ich freu mich einfach auf einen Drill mit den Barschen


Der Drill dieser Fische ist auch nicht mit den unserer zu Vergleichen. Die haben eine ungeheure Kraft und sind echt wunderschöne Tiere. (Und Vorsicht vor den Rückenstacheln!)

Mir geht es auch weniger um den Wettkampf als viel mehr um die Möglichkeit, auf die Streifenbarsche mit Kunstköder angeln zu können und um eben einige Leute dort in toller Atmosphäre zu treffen. Ansonsten darf man dort nur mit Pose(!) angeln.

Schonhaken sind Pflicht, demnach müssen die Widerhaken der Jigs/Systeme eingedrückt werden.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes... wenn das richtige Striper sind.. dann ist das doch sowas wie ne Forellenpuff Meisterschaft an so nem Teich ?!


Das ist korrekt. 
Ich denke den Wettkampf Aspekt sollte man bei diesem Event stark außen vor lassen. Da kommt es wohl eher auf das Event an sich an und nicht auf können, was an einem solchen See wirklich unsinnig wäre.

Ich freue mich schon.

Edit:


Angler9999 schrieb:


> Streifgenbarsch ...
> laut WIKI, mittleres Gewicht 1,5 Kg bis zu 12 Kg
> 
> Guten Drill und Njam Njam hinterher....


Dort ist reines C&R, da darf kein Fisch entnommen werden.
Von den Streifenbarschen habe ich schon sehr viele gefangen. Kleinster 59, größer 63cm. Die liegen alle bei c.a. 60cm und sind echt kräftig.


----------



## Schugga (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Danke für Deinen Beitrag, Dennis 
 Ich hab vorhin auch Dein Video zum WILD-Angeln gesehen 

 Wir sehen uns dann Samstag!
Weißt Du, wie viele Teilnehmer dabei sind?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*



Schugga schrieb:


> Weißt Du, wie viele Teilnehmer dabei sind?


Soweit ich weiß waren 30 Teilnehmer eingeplant.
Gestern oder Vorgestern hieß es, dass noch 5 Plätze frei sind. Und von einem Kollegen weiß ich, dass er heute abgesagt hat. Tippe daher von 25 - 30 Leuten.


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Reine Geldmacherei und Puffangeln ist auch nicht so meins.. Aber euch viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Reine Geldmacherei...


Das hat kommerzielle Angelei eben an sich.


----------



## donak (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Ohne scheiss! 70€?? Wofür??


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schugga (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Eintritt zum Puff.
Starterpaket mit Kunstködern, etc.
Mittagessen.
Noch was vergessen?? Hmm.. 

Es ist ja Gott sei Dank jedem selbst überlassen, wofür er sein Geld ausgibt 
Die einen kaufen sich ne teure Okuma One Rod für 140 €  und die anderen gönnen sich für die Hälfte einen Tag im Puff mit Gleichgesinnten


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Seh´ich auch so. Fang watt und erzähl´, 


ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Reizen würden mich die Striper ja auch..... aber da man die bisher nur in kommerziellen Anlagen fangen kann, hat so einen faden Beigeschmack....


----------



## glavoc (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Fr33 - dann wirste wohl schon über den "Teich" fliegen müssen, um einen Stripper_ in natura_ auf die Schuppen zu legen. Bzw. in Holland auf "schnöde" Ersatz- also kl. Wolfsbarsche angeln müssen 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morone_saxatilis

Den anderen viel Spaß!


----------



## Fr33 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Du wirst lachen... war 2015 in Vegas... im nxt Gelegen Stausee (Lake Mead) konnte man die fangen. War aber nur der Durchreise und hatte keine Angel dabei...


----------



## glavoc (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Krass - so mitten in der Wüste von Nevada...ne ich lache nich- ich staune! 
lg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Wenn ich die Möglichkeiten hätte, dann würde ich jede Möglichkeit einen Fisch in der Natur zu fangen vorziehen. Oft ist dies aber (noch) nicht machbar. Da bin ich froh um diese Möglichkeit - welche ich nun nutzen möchte.

Abseits dessen bin ich auch sehr gespannt darauf, wie die Stimmung und die Leute so sind, die man treffen wird. Viele Gesichter kennt man ja von Facebook oder dem Anglerboard.


----------



## Fidde (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Wenn es sich um echte Striper handelt, wie geht das? Sind doch Salzwasserfische.


----------



## hanzz (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Ach so n Fun Day muss mal sein.
Wer Bock drauf hat, bitte.
Wer nicht, halt nicht.
Viel Spaß Dennis


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Mensch, war das ein tolles Event.
Ich hatte mega Spaß, die Leute waren richtig Klasse drauf und von der Stimmung her besser und lockerer als andere Events, die ich sonst besucht habe.

Es war zwar extrem schwer und zäh wie kaum sonst. Aber dennoch hat glaube ich jeder gefangen und ich kann mich auch beim besten Willen nicht beschweren. 

Geiles Event, bin mega happy.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

#6#6#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Open Striped Bass Tournament am 20.05.17 in Reutum*

Mal ein paar der bisher erhaltenen Impressionen.
Leider habe ich noch keine Bilder von meinen Streifis - da wir selbst kaum selber fotografiert haben.

@Schugga
Was konntest du alles fangen? Habe lediglich mitbekommen, dass dir leider der einzige Zander vom Event ausgestiegen ist, wenn ich richtig liege?


----------

